# Custom Coat & Sweater Pictures



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

After finding out about custom coats and sweaters from Linda's post on this Forum, I just had to have some for my girls -- nothing too fancy because I do not "dress" my dogs but they do need warmth for walks in cold weather. As we all know the ready made sweaters are not long enough for our dogs.

This is the orginal info from Linda: "I found this gal on etsy, http://www.etsy.com/shop/fifime
She has a much larger selection on her website, www.royalfifi-venus-in-fur.com/."

Chantal was wonderful to work with, the quality is EXCELLENT, and I received the coats in just a few weeks and the sweaters are in transit and will be here next week. I asked for a black underbelly (to hide the dirt) on the raincoat I selected -- no problem, leave off a bow on the sweaters -- no problem. I selected a raincoat with two layers of rain material and fleece next to the skin -- hopefully will block the wind nicely and is not bulky. For wearing purposes, the hood does not really work out for my dogs and I just unsnapped them. The band in the middle adjusts a bit and that is good for me. Dori and Chloe have just slightly different measurements in some areas, but not enough to differentiate and I did not want to have to figure out which coat was which -- so I just snap the stomach band over one on Dori.

I did allow ease in the measurements based on what I read on the Forum. I am sure this varies by style, but the coats could be about 1" less in length -- you provide the length from neck to base of tail, but the coat sits back a bit which is why it goes about an inch over the tail. However, it is no problem and their tails still can curl over.

We will soon be leaving on vacation to Wilmington, North Carolina and will be doing lots of walking and from the cold weather that is occuring in the south too, we may need the coats or sweaters. Last year we went to Savannah and it was really cold a lot, I never thought of bring sweaters for the dogs and they needed them some days. Maybe by bringing the dogs coats and sweaters, we will luck out and not need them at all -- we would sure like some 50-60 degree sunny days.

If more decide to get coats or sweaters, I am sure you will not be disappointed.

Here are some pictures, including the sweaters (Chantal sends advance pictures before shipment):


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Judy, they all look wonderful! And the pups looks adorable in them!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Website Address Correction*

I just found out the royalfifi website address is not correct, as it has been changed to:

www.royalfifi.net

The etsy address is correct.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Very cute coats & sweaters!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

They all looks great!!! So glad they worked out well for you!! I am looking forward to seeing the sweaters on them!!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

They are so cute! You've inspired me to place an order, I'm so sick of coats that are too short. Poor Piper keeps coming inside with 3 inches of wet butt.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, if that isn't the cutest thing - your kids in their matching raincoats! Love the red with black underbelly. Going to check into these. I am thinking we would not need the fleece as it doesn't get overly cold here and not sure how that would be next to the hair of a full-coated Hav - we just mostly get rain, rain, rain and more rain. Is the raincoat fabric breathable? Nice review of the coats! And, yes, I find the best insurance is to be prepared! Best wishes for some decent weather for your trip.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

*Breathable Fabric?*

Linda,
I really do not know if the fabric is breathable, you would have to ask Chantal. I would guess not though. You can make an inquiry through her website or this is her email address:

ROYAL FIFI - FASHION FOR SMALL DOGS [[email protected]]

I would think that perhaps another lining could used -- maybe cotton jersey. It would have to be prewashed as I would think that would shrink and the rain coat material would not. There are so many items available, there might be something that would better meet your needs for just rain protection.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Those are really cute!!

As an Etsy seller myself, I love Etsy and custom ordering from there, She has a really cute store, I'll certainly 'favorite' it and take a look around.

Your pups look adorable in their matching threads 

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady's new sweater arrived the other day  Here is a picture of my handsome guy. It was riding up a bit so it looks short in this picture. I think I posted some of Cassie in her sweaters on a different thread, but just in case, here they are


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The stuff you ordered looks great. I also order the same red sweaters for my guys. Mine are in a deep red and they are so thick and warm. I just love her stuff. Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Here is Luci in her Royal Fifi sweater. Chantal is indeed wonderful to work with - so friendly and accommodating. Notice that girls get to have their tummies covered.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

These all look wonderful! I may have to get some for my troops next year.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gee, you're "almost" making me wish it got colder here! Although, it did get pretty cold this winter - we just don't go out in it - well, Abby does but not me! 

Luci's sweater is so pretty and it looks like a perfect fit!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh my, loving the little style show we've got going on here!  Everyone looks so cute in their cold weather outfits. 

Anne, the boys could have their tummies covered too, if Chantal would just put in another 'armhole' in the tummy area! ound: Off topic for a second - did Billings get the nasty ice that Miles City has had??


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Here are Kodi and Shelby with their Fido Fleece sweater/coats. I like them because they stay very warm in them and they are so easy to put on.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh my, we might have to have the fleece ones too. So cute as well as practical.

Linda - we are indeed living with ice. You should see the less traveled streets - 3 deep icy ruts that are hard to get out of when you want to but throw you from side to side and then eject you when you don't want to. This is an unusual winter but kind of fun. Luci sure loves it - she thinks her nose is a snow plow - full speed ahead with her head down in the snow. I hope she doesn't hit a rock!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

Luci is SO cute -- love her face. Her sweater looks just like the sweaters I ordered -- just pink instead of read. There are the absolute cutest Havanese on this forum -- and so many different looks.

I never heard of Etsy before this Forum, so that is all new to me. Without a recommendtion I am sure I would not have ordered from Turkey, but I was just amazed at how quickly the process went. With email, contact is easy too -- almost seemed like Chantal did not sleep (LOL)!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I really don't think she sleeps! She always gets back to me right away.

I love all the clothes you guys are posting. I also like the fido fleece! I think I looked at them, but they were too short for my boys...


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Judy - A red sweater was what I first asked for and she said she did not have that available. I was surprised when I saw yours. Anyhow, I ordered the pink (which I am very happy with). Now I am trying to knit a red one and believe me, her sweaters are a bargain!!! I do like to knit so I am having fun but it is going to take many hours and a some ripping out along the way. It won't be the quality that hers are but I keep reminding myself that it IS for a dog!!


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

Anne,
Luci looks adorable in her pink sweater. Good luck with knitting a red one. I can knit two, pearl two for an afghan (have done quite a few with multiple strands of yarn and circular needles) but I am not about to attempt knitting a sweater. A dog sweater is probably harder that a people sweater. You can always order a red one now!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Poor Jack. Everyone has a Turkish Delight outfit. Jack gets the Walmart clearance rack from the kids' section. He is cursed with an owner with a sewing machine. I am waiting until he stops growing before I go for one of the RoyalFifi outfits. Until then, Jack is stuck with the $2.50 3-6 month hoodie which I modified.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Turkish Delight! ound: IMO, Jack has a resourceful and clever Mom and nothing to be ashamed about!  He looks cute in his outfit. And look at all that white fluffy snow. I have a couple of left-over Christmas projects I am trying to finish up, and then I think I am going to experiment and try to come up with a raincoat for Augie. No shortage of sewing machines in my house. If I can't make it work, then I can always order one up! Man, by the time I get through with this past Christmas, it is going to be Christmas 2011. AAARGH!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have tried to make a fleece for Jack but if the sleeves aren't really tight, he pulls his front legs up inside and does a faceplant. I have been trying different things. The kids' hoodies work best so far. I sliced off the hood and used the material to create a flap so I don't zip his hair. Works like a charm. I like having the closures on top.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Luci decided to help me with the above mentioned knitting project! Do you think that she deserves a new red sweater??? (I think that the licking had something to do with my displeasure!). By the way, that is a mink stole she is lying on. It was my mother-in-law's and hung in our closet for 20 years because I could not figure out what to do with the darn thing - and then one day I had an idea!!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That picture of Luci is priceless! You need to come up with a caption and put it in the body language thread! It looks like all that yarn just wore her out! Nothing like having your own mink blankie......lol


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh my God, Anne! Every aspect of that picture is hysterical!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Ha! She was so excited over getting a new red sweater that she couldn't wait to try it on! What a cutie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That picture of Luci is hilarious. Gee, I don't have a mink throw. Wonder if she knows how lucky she is.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Anne streeter said:


> Judy - A red sweater was what I first asked for and she said she did not have that available. I was surprised when I saw yours. Anyhow, I ordered the pink (which I am very happy with). Now I am trying to knit a red one and believe me, her sweaters are a bargain!!! I do like to knit so I am having fun but it is going to take many hours and a some ripping out along the way. It won't be the quality that hers are but I keep reminding myself that it IS for a dog!!


That's weird. I ordered these during Christmas. Maybe she ran out of the red yarn and got more. I wanted a deep red, so I think this is a thicker yarn. They look bright in the picture but are a deep red. These sweaters are very very thick and warm. I actually like the pink sweater you got. After I got the red, I questioned myself.......but I love them!

Chantel heard someone from the forum was in the hospital( Laurie ), and thought it was me. She send me an email hoping I was ok That's how sweat this gal is!

I cut the bow off Scudders sweater. he is not a bow kinda guy


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It is freezing here today, so all the dogs are hanging out in there sweaters. Here is a picture of my three babies  Please excuse Cassie. Her hair is a mess


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh, and that picture with the yarn is too much. Looks like she was having a blast. Yarn and mink, you can't beat it!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't know. I think Luci is dissing the yarn. After mink, yarn is such a let-down.


----------

